# Flashing a deck ledger to T-111 siding



## jar546 (Aug 28, 2019)

It is not easy but this is the result when you don't flash at all.  There are a ton of these in the Poconos of Pennsylvania and other places that use T-111 siding.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 28, 2019)

I have been helping a friend fix up his lake house, and this summer we replaced the front deck.  One major problem was the rim joist, looked just like that.  House has t-111 that the previous ownercovered with vinyl siding.  No flashing at all, and the vintyl was installed wrong too.  Thd house is in NC.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 28, 2019)

e hilton said:


> I have been helping a friend fix up his lake house, and this summer we replaced the front deck.  One major problem was the rim joist, looked just like that.  House has t-111 that the previous ownercovered with vinyl siding.  No flashing at all, and the vintyl was installed wrong too.  Thd house is in NC.



The only way this works is to cut the T-111 and put z-flashing in and have it overlap the aluminum flashing behind the ledger.  You can add all sorts of peel-and-stick stuff behind it but there is no other way to protect the rim board.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 28, 2019)

These are very problematic.  Often the T-111 is acting as the braced wall panel.  Cut it for flashing and you structurally damage the wall.  In those cases, often the flashing is placed to the T-111 and then counter flashed and sealed.  Relying on sealed counter flashing isn't ideal, but neither is marrying your cladding to your braced walls in one product.  I hate the stuff for that reason.  I like it for the economics.


----------



## steveray (Aug 29, 2019)

Good for a shed....If you want to live in a shed, then that is up to you.....


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 29, 2019)

Had to fail a few decks in the Poconos because of this. Got a lot of "The neighbors or my old deck was built this way".


----------



## e hilton (Aug 29, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> "The neighbors or my old deck was built this way".


Remind them that we used to use asbestos for insulation on pipes.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 29, 2019)

And lead in paint too!


----------



## Yikes (Aug 29, 2019)

Anyone ever tried the Deck2Wall spacers?


----------



## tmurray (Aug 30, 2019)

We just use hockey pucks here...not even joking.

I had to look up what T-111 was. I have not seen that product here. It is interesting, but would require significant work to get the required rainscreen here.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 30, 2019)

steveray said:


> Good for a shed....If you want to live in a shed, then that is up to you.....



I guess I live in a big beautiful shed 4,000 sq ft 2 story shed. Most houses in this area were built with T1-11 in the 60's and 70's. Still see limited use today. Some like the look of wood instead of plastic.

A lot of these 60's and 70's houses were built here with cantilevered decks with no posts. The joists were extend from the house and are now starting to rot out. Code enforcement didn't start until 2004 here. I have failed a lot of plan reviews where they wanted to replace the deck with the same construction.


----------



## steveray (Sep 4, 2019)

What's wrong with "the same construction"? assuming it is properly waterproofed? Or do they not realize how a cantilever is constructed?


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 4, 2019)

steveray said:


> What's wrong with "the same construction"? assuming it is properly waterproofed? Or do they not realize how a cantilever is constructed?



Well they could build it to TABLE R502.3.3(2) CANTILEVER SPANS FOR FLOOR JOISTS SUPPORTING EXTERIOR BALCONY,
but they never built it right or wanted longer spans than the table allows.


----------

